# Tech Watches



## BenRR (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I am a great watch lover and just found this forum. I love tech watches, anything futuristic is my cup of tea, would be great to exchange some news with new people!

Many Thanks

Ben

Ps. I am based in the UK, London


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Ben...

I like techie watches too....

Have you checked out the Binary Display watches?

PS do a search on "Pimp" brand also

Roger


----------



## Dark Vedar (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Ben,

you should check out the watches by THE ONE, they have some pretty cool off the wall watches in their cataloque, especially LED Binary ones..

good luck

Dark Vedar


----------



## BenRR (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Vedar,

Thanks for this, are there other forums or sites with more information about THE ONE watches. Iâ€™ve heard of them before but never had a chance to follow it upâ€¦please let me know.

Cheersa

Ben


----------



## clarence (Nov 9, 2007)

You might like the watches at Tokyo Flash too.

Clarence


----------

